# GHL 2.1 Dosers, our experience



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

A couple years ago, we had made a commitment to Apex and bought the full classic system, lots of add ons, and 3 DOS pump units. We were using all 3 of the DOS units for water changes, so they ran a lot.
The Apex dashboard is extremely powerful and has lots of options and controllability. It took a while to learn, but eventually I got the hang of it.
What I never got happy with was the noise from the DOS. We had to change the settings so that they only ran during the day, but even then, when they ran, friends would always comment on the noise.

So last year when GHL announced their new dosing pumps, 2.1, we checked them out at Macna and decided that we could trade in our entire Apex system for just the Master dosing pump with 4 heads and a slave also with 4 heads. We didn't need to control pumps, lights, or anything else, so the dosing pumps could stand alone and do our water changes.
They had the added benefit of being able to program a pump to run forward, stop and then run backwards. Which gave us a good option for a refrigerated feeding station that we could use to feed NPS automatically, and then when it's finished, be able to pull the food back through the line to the fridge. This eliminates the need for a venturi and a water line, which was excellent.

We finally got the pumps the first week of January and set everything up. Amazing how quiet some of them were! (or should be). Half of them sounded like canaries. This has since quieted down, but in the beginning it was irritating.

What wasn't so amazing, is that within the first 10 minutes, one of the pump heads quit functioning. Just sat there, screaming. Something was stuck.
So I opened up the pump head, removed the line, turned the motor shaft, and it started working again, sounding like canaries.
A month later, it happened again. (this was about 3 weeks ago). This time, it wasn't just one pump head, I had the first pump on both machines quit. I took video, opened up the pump head, got one to run, the other one refused.
So I walked away and left it to scream at me. Half an hour later, it was working again.
It has been fine since. Which is good. The canaries are also gone now, too. Which is also good.

Here are my pros and cons:
Pro: extremely quiet. Amazingly quiet.
Pro: interface needs to be set up with a network cable, but once loaded is accessible from a very easy to use App which is Bluetooth and I can monitor from my Ipad. Really simple. It gives me functionality that I want, without making me learn code, or having to understand what symbols mean.
Pro: very small units. I have fit 8 pump heads in the same space as 2 DOS units. 
Con: the lines are very specific sizes and require smaller diameter tubing which is not included with the units. This has been a frustration, as we had run lines with the typical Lowes tubing, which has an inner diameter on the tubing that is 0.2mm larger than what fits on the GHL pumps. The seal to the pumps was tricky to get set properly. This is not so much a Con as it was a ?? to figure out.
Con: instructions are too basic. You're pretty much on your own. But it's not difficult to set up, so no big deal, really
Con: the pump heads are smaller than the Apex and the lines are smaller, too, which means you only want to use these units for liquid, not anything with solids (like Reef Nutrition ROE). It will plug the lines. As well, because they are smaller lines, it takes longer to do an auto water change
Con: (this is my biggest beef). The customer service from GHL USA. No issue with the retailer I bought the units from, but when I started to have issues with the pumps not working, all GHL USA said to me was "this hasn't happened before, return the units so we can test them and see what is going on". Honestly, considering I had an issue with the first pump after 10 minutes being on line, and then again less than 4 weeks later, I would have expected to have the units replaced. It wasn't like I didn't show them in video that the units weren't working. But to be told "return the units and we will test them??" Seriously? And do what for auto water changes while the units are being tested?? For how long?
So what happens if the problem doesn't come back when the units are being tested? Does that mean the problem doesn't exist?
So what happens if the unit fails again while we have it, and we don't know what's happening and the auto water change is filling, but not removing water, and we get a flood??
So my biggest frustration: I bought a brand new German system, top of the line, it doesn't work, almost right out of the box, and I am frustrated because the distributor won't replace the unit for me.
Now, I don't know if I should trust these units, or return them, or chuck them in the garbage.
I understand crap happens. We had a problem with a brand new Royal Exclusiv 80 watt DC pump a couple years back. They sent us replacement pumps to get the problem rectified without demanding that we prove the problem existed and with out making us return the defective pump first. That is customer service.
Not this BS where they want my units (and what do I do for auto water changes in the mean time while they are testing these units??) to "see" if the problem I have shown them in a video is actually happening?????????

That's my rant.
It's Friday night.
Do you know what your pumps are doing?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you still have the DoS, use it for AWCss and "thick" solutions.

Yeah...They are noisey but at built like $h!T houses.

IMHO the GHL dozers are better suited for precise watery solutions.

GHL USA is essentially a contractual "franchise". If GHL USA was a direct extension of GHL EU like RE, the customer care may have e been different.

Sucks and I feel for you


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sold all my Apex. Pending move, trying to reduce equipment. Hopefully the GHL issue will get resolved, if not now, at MACNA when we are face to face.
Beyond the customer service issue, the equipment is excellent.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> GHL USA is essentially a contractual "franchise". If GHL USA was a direct extension of GHL EU like RE, the customer care may have e been different
> (


GHL USA is the American arm of GHL EU head office, not a franchise. I talked to Big Show Frags today and they are replacing the pump for me. (Yeah!). They had hoped the GHL rep would have worked something out for me, but as it didn't happen, they are stepping up.

I'm happy about this, as I love the pumps. As much as Apex might be built like a brick shit house, I prefer quiet.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Good to know!I've had my fair share of issues with GHL in the early days. Glad they yanked their head out of their @$$e$ to make it right for you.

I hear ya about DoS being noisey. Less noisey than Stenner pumps for AWCs 

Neptune head office aren't as squeeky clean either but it's like that with every business.


----------

